

Aisle50 (YC S11) raises $2.6M, August Capital leads. - Gaussian
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/05/aisle50-lands-2-6m-to-save-you-50-on-organic-batter-blaster-and-other-fine-foods/

======
AznHisoka
It'll take a lot for them to be very profitable. Look at Alice.com: a lot of
hype a few years ago and now struggling. When you're talking about groceries,
you're already in low margin market. Now add discounts? commissions? % cut?
lower margins

~~~
Gaussian
It's a tough business, you're right. But the nice thing about partnering with
existing, main-line grocery retailers is that there's capacity to scale more
quickly than a site that's wholly direct-to-consumer. And there's no inventory
or shipping to mess with in this model.

